
Amazon Announces Mobile Payments Service - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazon_announces_mobile_payments_service.php
======
tici_88
I cannot wait for the day Amazon gets in the business of mobile app downloads
and sales. Announcements like this make me think that this day may be coming
soon.

